# Outer BAnks through RCI



## maryk (Aug 19, 2008)

We are thinking of going to the Outer Banks in the summer through an exchange with RCI.

We prefer "gold Crown"  which places would you recommend?  It would be 5 of us one being a 12 yr old girl.

We love the beach and bike riding.

Other than that I am not sure what there is to do there.

thanks


----------



## borntotravel (Aug 19, 2008)

As far as I know, the only gold crown resort in the Outer Banks is the Outer Banks Beach Club II, and I think you'll have a hard time exchanging into there, esp. during peak time.  You might want to look into renting a house, which is what we do each year.  We prefer to rent a home, this way we are only a few blocks from the beach, but we have a private pool and hot tub.  There are several realtors to choose from.  The home we have rented for the last three years (as well as next year) costs us $2,300 for a five bedroom, three bath a few blocks from the beach and it is gorgeous!  

There is a lot do do on the Outer Banks.  Some examples are:  tour lighthouses, pier fishing, beach fishing, sound fishing, deep sea fishing, crabbing (this is so much fun), water rentals such as jet skiing, boat rentals, kiteboarding, parasailing, seeing the wild horses, beach (great for boogie boarding), sea shell hunting, miniature golf, golf, relaxing, and much, much more.  

You will love the Outer Banks.  It is such a nice pristine place, so unlike Myrtle Beach.  It has lots to do, but is so laid back and relaxing - the perfect vacation destination!


----------



## maryk (Aug 19, 2008)

What is the best area to stay in the Outer Banks?

Duck?

Kitty Hawk?

I don't know names of other towns.  I don't want something too remote.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Aug 20, 2008)

Loved OBX. We stayed at Golden Strand not a GC in KDH. Right on the beach and what a view from our bedroom and living room. N3 was our unit. Casual furniture and clean inside. Washer /dryers are on the first floor rather than in the unit but there is no fee to use them. Dark exterior from the outside but I would trade back anytime. They have an outdoor pool away from the beach and no amenities.

Outer Banks BC is down the road. Not all units face the ocean some are across the street. I wish I had seen the interiors.

You can hang glide at Jockey Ridge State Park. Wright Brothers Museum you can see from GS.

Late May early June the water was still cold for me. Lots of surfers.

Kill Devil Hills and Nags head have building with dark weathered shingles from the ocean and are a central locations to other spots. Corolla and Duck are newer communities where the Wild Ponies hang out.

You won't find Marriott type resorts. It's not what OBX is about.

We thought about renting next year at OBX or Atlantic Beach so our adult sons and girlfriends can all visit and be able to drive.


----------

